# Chinese characters



## Senordineroman

¿Cómo se dice “Chinese characters” en español?  Las *letras *del chino?  

No he recibido una respuesta firme y acertada de ningún hispanohablante que yo conozco.  
  ¿kanjis?  

“¿Cómo se escribe este _____?”


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Caracteres chinos


----------



## Cabeza tuna

¿Como se escribe esta letra china?
¿Como se escribe este caracter chino?


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Cabeza tuna said:


> ¿Como se escribe esta letra china?
> ¿Como se escribe este carácter chino?



Caracter iría sin acento y la sílaba tónica es el "ter", carácter con acento es la forma de ser.


----------



## Senordineroman

No me digas.  ¿A poco se dice “caracter” en español para referirse a la ortografía de la lengua china?  

¿Y la sílaba tónica es la última?  

Jmmm…… Muchas gracias, amigo, pero no sé si está tan chupada la cuestión.  Voy a esperar más respuestas.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Dexter_Holland said:


> Caracter iría sin acento y la sílaba tónica es el "ter", carácter con acento es la forma de ser.


 
Gracias tenía la duda y frente a la duda puse el tilde.


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Cabeza tuna said:


> Gracias tenía la duda y frente a la duda puse el tilde.


  De nada para eso estamos.

ChrisCashman, se puede decir "letra china" pero no sería correcto ya que esos dibujos chinos son sílabas, o incluso varias silabas, por lo que "letra china" es coloquial, pero no formal. Yo te aconsejo decir caracteres chinos, pero a ver que dicen los demas. Saludos


----------



## Senordineroman

Cabeza tuna said:


> Gracias tenía la duda y frente a la duda puse el tilde.



What in the world ?!? 

Must be a South American thing......


----------



## Agró

Es más propio hablar de carácter chino (con *la* tilde) o caracteres chinos, no de letras.


----------



## Labichuela

Yo estudié un poco de mandarín y mi maestra siempre hablaba de caracteres (sin acento).


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Agró said:


> Es más propio hablar de carácter chino (con *la* tilde) o caracteres chinos, no de letras.


Es sin tilde


----------



## Labichuela

Pero parece que muchos prefieren escribir un carácter y no un caracter.
Por ejemplo: http://www.chino-china.com/caracteres/caracter/20154.html


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Por ejemplo al hablar, al pronunciar no se pronuncia carácter, sino caractér


----------



## Agró

Dexter_Holland said:


> Por ejemplo al hablar, al pronunciar no se pronuncia carácter, sino caractér


No, señor, de ninguna manera: ca*rác*ter. Busquen en un diccionario.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Dexter_Holland said:


> Por ejemplo al hablar, al pronunciar no se pronuncia carácter, sino caractér



I have never seen it spelled or heard it pronounced caracter (sin tilde). When I tried to look up caracter in the RAE, I got this message:  _La palabra caracter no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana._

And that message was followed by the term carácter.


----------



## ManPaisa

ChrisCashman said:


> ¿Cómo se dice “Chinese characters” en español? Las *letras *del chino?
> 
> No he recibido una respuesta firme y acertada de ningún hispanohablante que yo conozco.
> ¿kanjis?
> 
> “¿Cómo se escribe este _____?”


 
_*Carácter chino (*_sing.)/_*caracteres chinos*_ (plural)

-------------------------------------------------------------------

C*aracter* (sin tilde) no existe en español. 

Del DRAE:



La palabra _*caracter*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.

carácter
--------------------------------------------------------------------

De Wiki:

*Carácter chino*

*De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

Los *caracteres chinos* se emplean, en mayor o menor proporción, en la escritura de los idiomas chino, japonés y coreano (aunque en el último caso sólo se utilizan en Corea del Sur). Los caracteres chinos han desaparecido de la escritura vietnamita, donde se utilizaron hasta el siglo XX, y en el coreano de Corea del Norte, donde la escritura hangul los ha reemplazado por completo.

*Véase también:*

Kanji (nombre japonés) 
Hanja (nombre coreano) 
Caracteres chinos tradicionales
Caracteres chinos simplificados
Ideograma


----------



## Senordineroman

Labichuela said:


> Yo estudié un poco de mandarín y mi maestra siempre hablaba de caracteres (sin acento).



Ah, pues 一 言 为 定！  Si es que tu lo estudiaste en tu pais, y asi lo decia tu maestra, voy con tu respuesta. 

Gracias, Dexter - tenias razon.....excepto el de la silaba tonica ;-)


----------



## Labichuela

Oh, por Dios, ¿qué será de nosotros si el RAE no registra un palabra o un uso de una palabra?


----------



## ManPaisa

Dexter_Holland said:


> Por ejemplo al hablar, al pronunciar no se pronuncia carácter, sino caractér


 
¿De dónde has sacado eso?

Yo siempre he oído *caRACter *y *caracTEres.*


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Agró said:


> No, señor, de ninguna manera: ca*rác*ter. Busquen en un diccionario.



Al hablar y decir caracter chino, dices carácter chino? por que eso sería la forma de actuar de los chinos, no la letra, y si lo busco en el dicionario, en este mismo en el que estamos, el plural lo pone si tilde, asi que algo raro hay ahí. Pero cada uno que lo ponga como quiera


----------



## ManPaisa

Labichuela said:


> Oh, por Dios, ¿qué será de nosotros si el RAE no registra un palabra o un uso de una palabra?


 

De acuerdo, pero es que esa, si fuera correcta, no tendría por qué no estar en el DRAE.


----------



## ManPaisa

Dexter_Holland said:


> Al hablar y decir caracter chino, dices carácter chino? por que eso sería la forma de actuar de los chinos, no la letra, y si lo busco en el dicionario, en este mismo en el que estamos, el plural lo pone si tilde, asi que algo raro hay ahí. Pero cada uno que lo ponga como quiera


 

Se escribe y dice *carácter* (acento en la penúltima sílaba) y *caracteres* (acento en la penúltima sílaba), tanto para el modo de actuar de los chinos como para sus signos de escritura. ¡No hay diferencia!


----------



## Agró

Labichuela said:


> Oh, por Diós, ¿que sera de nosotrós si el RAÉ no régistra un pálabra o un usó de una pálabra?



Que haya gente que pronuncie caracter, aguda, sólo significa que lo pronuncian incorrectamente. *La* RAE ni pincha ni corta, sólo aconseja. ¿Qué te parece tu frase pronunciada como a mí me da la gana?


----------



## Dexter_Holland

Agró said:


> Que haya gente que pronuncie caracter, aguda, sólo significa que lo pronuncian incorrectamente. *La* RAE ni pincha ni corta, sólo aconseja.




Muchos millones de personas en españa deben de hablar mal entonces. Y tranquilizate que esto es para ayudar a los demas, no para ser el más chulo


----------



## Agró

Dexter_Holland said:


> Al hablar y decir caracter chino, dices carácter chino? por que eso sería la forma de actuar de los chinos, no la letra, y si lo busco en el dicionario, en este mismo en el que estamos, el plural lo pone si tilde, asi que algo raro hay ahí. Pero cada uno que lo ponga como quiera



Sólo hay una palabra (*carácter* en singular, con tilde, y *caracteres* en plural, sin tilde). Y significa dos cosas básicamente: modo de ser y dibujo o ideograma. Y se pronuncia igual en ambos casos. ¿Por qué no hay tilde en caracteres? Porque el acento se desplaza a la penúltima sílaba -te- (llana acabada en 's').


----------



## Agró

Dexter_Holland said:


> Muchos millones de personas en españa deben de hablar mal entonces. Y tranquilizate que esto es para ayudar a los demas, no para ser el más chulo



¿Muchos millones? ¿De dónde sacas que muchos millones en España pronuncian caractér?


----------



## ManPaisa

Dexter_Holland said:


> Muchos millones de personas en españa deben de hablar mal entonces.


 
En España y en todo el mundo hispanohablante, pero uno se lleva sorpresas. Yo había oído mucho_ ca*RÁC*teres,_ ¡pero nunca_ carac*TER!*_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Dexter_Holland said:


> Muchos millones de personas en españa deben de hablar mal entonces. Y tranquilizate que esto es para ayudar a los demas, no para ser el más chulo


 

Pasa similar acá, carácter es la personalidad, de mal carácter, pero si hablas de los símbolos se pronuncia caractér. Si dijeses carácter chino, te preguntarían si son enojones.


----------



## ManPaisa

Cabeza tuna said:


> Pasa similar acá, carácter es la personalidad, de mal carácter, pero si hablas de los símbolos se pronuncia caractér. Si dijeses carácter chino, te preguntarían si son enojones.


 
Pues está mal dicho eso de *caractér.*


----------



## flljob

Si no los convence el DRAE, miren lo que dice el María Moliner:

*carácter *(del lat. «character», hierro de marcar; pl. «caracteres», palabra *llana* como en latín) 
*1 *m._ *Señal o marca que se imprime, dibuja o esculpe en cualquier cosa._
*2 *Signo de cualquier sistema de *escritura. ¤ Con una determinación, cierto estilo o forma particular de escritura, a mano o de imprenta: ‘Carácter cursivo [o redondo]. Caracteres góticos [o elzevirianos]’.Þ *Letra.
*10 *Conjunto de rasgos bien definidos en la manera de ser o de actuar de alguien, particularmente un artista, o en su estilo.

El plural es caracteres (palabra grave).

Saludos


----------



## stretch

No se cual es correcto.  Mi diccionario, así como el de flljob, dice "carácter" con tilde.

Pero lo que me gustaría señalar es que todo lo que constituye un idioma está constantemente en un estado de evolución.  

Lo que ahora estamos discutiendo en este foro, el día de mañana puede aparecer en la RAE o cualquier otro recurso como una opción válida.  El pueblo inventa palabras o las modifica, y debido a estas cosas un idioma es algo dinámico que se tiene que acomodar a los cambios del _uso común_ del idioma.  

Puede ser que esto suceda con la palabra "caracter" (sin tilde).
O tal vez no.
Pero la pregunta es, para que pueda ser correcto, ¿tiene que haber respaldo de un recurso autoritario?


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que, lo más que se pueda, se debe seguir lo normativo. El problemas es que la RAE le da prioridad al español de España.

Saludos


----------



## Cabeza tuna

flljob said:


> Yo creo que, lo más que se pueda, se debe seguir lo normativo. El problemas es que la RAE le da prioridad al español de España.
> 
> Saludos


 

Ademas de ser increiblemente lenta.


----------



## Agró

Pido disculpas si el tono de alguno de mis posts resultó "duro", pero debo decir que me resultó extrañísimo que una misma palabra se pronuncie de manera distinta en función de la acepción semántica que se le dé. Esto no pasa en español. 
Por otro lado no quise ser el más el chulo en absoluto, sólo expuse mi punto de vista, que consiste en que existe una norma (no una obligación, quede claro). Ustedes pueden pronunciar como deseen, pero hay cosas correctas e incorrectas.
Por último, hay más palabra que desplazan el acento al pluralizar, por ejemplo *ré*gimen/re*gí*menes, no es tan extraño.


----------



## BocaJuniors

_[entro al hilo ... enciendo el ventilador o abanico ... el aire pesado se disipa ...]_

Hola a todos, antes que nada, quisiera compartir con todos esto: que a pesar que nos une el mismo idioma, la topografía nos separa y por ende, nuestras palabras regionales y manera de decir las cosas también cambia, pero hay que saber apreciar y respetar nuestras diferencias, ninguna manera de hablar tiene superioridad sobre la otra, son simplemente diferentes, es lo bonito del español.

Segundo, sepan que todos sus aportes tienen valor, aunque se nota mucho un grado de descontento entre varios.

DRAE dice lo siguiente acerca de las "letras chinas":
*carácter *(Del lat. _character_).
*1. *m. Señal o marca que se imprime, pinta o esculpe en algo.
*2. *m. Signo de escritura o de imprenta. U. m. en pl.
*3. *m. Estilo o forma de los signos de la escritura o de los tipos de la imprenta. _Carácter redondo._ _Caracteres elzevirianos._

Como pueden observar, varios de ustedes tienen razón, sin mencionar nombres. Aunque Dexter diga que el singular es palabra aguda sin tilde y con énfasis en _-ter,_ también me parece lógico y válido su argumento: uno tildado y otro no ... para diferenciar los significados del término (1. letra china u de otra lengua) y de (2. temperamento, genio). Me parece que tiene toda la razón aunque el DRAE no le apoye su tésis.

Personalmente, he escuchado y visto ambos términos, con y sin tilde escrita. Hasta ahora con este hilo me doy cuenta que la RAE solamente acepta el tildado.

Me recuerda el mismo drama de_ extintor_ y _extinguidor_. Si el verbo es extinguir, entonces ¿por qué se le llama _extintor _? (*retórico*, solamente comparo el drama, sé la respuesta).

De nuevo, todos tienen puntos válidos, y lo único que demuestran es el nivel de superioridad que tienen en el conocimiento de nuestra lengua y cultura, y eso es para aplaudirlos a cada uno de ustedes señores/as, no para entrar en peleas (aunque yo no soy ningún santo tampoco  pero me he calmado un poquito ).

Un abrazo caluroso para todos desde Mississippi


----------

